# Known Radio Issue With New Eh09 Mesmerize



## veteranmina (Aug 25, 2011)

*First off I want to say that I am not responsible for anything that you do on your phone that can make it a expensive coaster plate. You take full responsibility for YOUR actions. *​
****Phone will be wiped as so you will loose all data currently on phone that is not backed up, I am not responsible for any data loss****​
****If you are on ext4 DISABLE VOODOO****​
*THIS IS FOR THE MESMERIZE ONLY*​
*These are stock odin loads so you will loose root access*​
There is a known radio issue that in the event if you receive a US Cellular Galaxy S Mesmerize with 2.3 Gingerbread EH09 you will not be able to use older radios EC10 and EE19.

If you do attempt to downgrade to an older radio/modem i.e. ec10 or ee19 your phone will not show a baseband present and possibly wipe your phone number/meid off your phone.

To fix this issue follow these steps to restore your phone back to EH09 depending on your file system.

****If you are running MTD****

1. If you do not have Odin download this FILE

2. Download the full EE19 2.2 Froyo Odin with 2.2.1 .Pit file HERE

3. Download the full EH09 2.3 Gingerbread Odin With 2.2.2 .Pit file HERE

4. Unzip odin files

5. Open Odin3 1.83.exe

6. Put phone into download mode (turn phone off and hold volume down button and plug phone into computer or pull battery, plug in and hold volume down button)

7. Make sure to select re-partition.

8. Use the froyo 2.2 EE19 files first. Load the .pit file in the pit box and the md5 file in the pda box.

9. *Make sure to select re-partition*

10. Hit start and let odin to its mojo.

11. If you took battery out to go into download mode you can reinsert it during or after odin is finished.

12. Let phone boot to format system to needed filesystem.

13. once booted turn phone off and repeat steps but with the EH09 md5 file (do not need the .pit file) and DO NOT hit repartition for this step

****IF YOU ARE RUNNING RFS/EXT/EXT4****

1. If you do not have Odin download this FILE

2. Download the full EE19 2.2 Froyo Odin with 2.2.1 .Pit file HERE

3. Download the full EH09 2.3 Gingerbread Odin With 2.2.2 .Pit file HERE

4. Unzip odin files

5. Open Odin3 1.83.exe

6. Put phone into download mode (turn phone off and hold volume down button and plug phone into computer or pull battery, plug in and hold volume down button)

7. For the first round use the EE19 files place the md5 file in the pda section (do not need the pit file as you are already have the correct file partition unless you cannot turn off voodoo)

8. Hit start and let odin to its mojo.

9. If you took battery out to go into download mode you can reinsert it during or after odin is finished.

10. Let phone boot to format system to needed filesystem.

11. once booted turn phone off and repeat steps but with the EH09 md5 file (do not need the .pit file)

*After you've gotten this all done and have avoided making your phone a coaster, dail *228 to regain your phone number if you lost it in the process of trying to downgrade modems.*

As for the Showcase and Fascinate I do not know if there is any issues with radios on the newer phones. This is for the mesmerize and mesmerize alone.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

In my experience if you are coming from MTD then it is best to odin the DI14 build with repartition checked. Then Odin EH09 without repartition checked. I have walked many through odining straight to EH09 with repartition checked and it didn't work so well. It may work fine for some but if not then I would do what I mentioned.

Just another post made by a CM7 junkie.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> In my experience if you are coming from MTD then it is best to odin the DI14 build with repartition checked. Then Odin EH09 without repartition checked. I have walked many through odining straight to EH09 with repartition checked and it didn't work so well. It may work fine for some but if not then I would do what I mentioned.
> 
> Just another post made by a CM7 junkie.


i odin to ee19, eh09 and my phone doesnt boot


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Andre08 said:


> i odin to ee19, eh09 and my phone doesnt boot


Odin this build with repartition checked. Boot once. Then Odin EH09 without repartition checked.

http://db.tt/fOG2Lf6

Just another post made by a CM7 junkie.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Odin this build with repartition checked. Boot once. Then Odin EH09 without repartition checked.
> 
> http://db.tt/fOG2Lf6
> 
> Just another post made by a CM7 junkie.


i know i was just saying what happens when i repartition eh09 lol


----------



## veteranmina (Aug 25, 2011)

Scarmon25 I have used the eh09 odin file i have linked in the op to re-partition straight to stock eh09. I have never had any problems with it not booting. But i will add the ee19 -> eh09 odin steps in as a precaution


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah. Some people do and some don't. I think these phones have a mind of their own at times. If all else fails the flash to DI14 with repartition checked should generally get you on a good base.

Just another post made by a CM7 junkie.


----------



## AtomB (Aug 18, 2011)

I've also had issue with eh09 repartition not working on 2 different phones. both I had to go ee19 first then eh09.


----------



## veteranmina (Aug 25, 2011)

AtomB said:


> I've also had issue with eh09 repartition not working on 2 different phones. both I had to go ee19 first then eh09.


I now have the steps to start with ee19 in the op


----------



## super3devo (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone know a way to fix it so we don't lose baseband info and all that? I had the same issue and got cm7 prenightly running on eh09 radio. But u lose all options being stuck on eh09. Any ideas why the new ones are like this? Would love a fix and would donate to it actually.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## veteranmina (Aug 25, 2011)

super3devo said:


> Anyone know a way to fix it so we don't lose baseband info and all that? I had the same issue and got cm7 prenightly running on eh09 radio. But u lose all options being stuck on eh09. Any ideas why the new ones are like this? Would love a fix and would donate to it actually.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately it is more likely to be a hardware incompatibility than a software issue. Until either me or someone else gets cm7.1 working with eh09, your going to have to choose the roms currently available.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Please reup eh09 links I need asap.


----------

